# Partial & Complete Signal Loss



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

I live in Dallas area and have been getting this Partial - Error 002 and Complete - 015 signal loss for the last 3 days.

However, in system set up, I see 61.5 satellite with a very good signal strength (long green bar).

Any ideas? I will call DN soon, but if it is something I can fix on setup, that will be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anything changed in the last 3 days? I would check all the connections in the room with the receiver box. Then run the check switch test and see what the receiver determines. If it tells you that you have fewer satellites then previously detected, cancel out and you will need to get a service technician to you home. If you would like my assistance, please feel free to Pm me! Good Luck!


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

Mary, Thanks for the help.

I called DN and they are sending a technician tomorrow.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I was having the same problem.

Mine had to do with the OTA channel I was last on. If it has a weak signal you will get the partial signal loss error.

Many others have had this problem also.


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

jpeckinp said:


> I was having the same problem.
> 
> Mine had to do with the OTA channel I was last on. If it has a weak signal you will get the partial signal loss error.
> 
> Many others have had this problem also.


I'm having the same exact problem right now..

I was watching CNN when all of a sudden it cut out on me with the big blue window error 02 I think saying something about signal loss. I said hmm maybe it is going to start raining. I looked outside and the sky is crystal clear with a big bright moon. I come back inside and click the guide button on the remote and CNN comes back on.. 30 seconds later it goes back out. I immediately click guide again and it comes back in. Something just didn't seem right because I know I have a good signal with CNN. I then noticed I have a program recording from OTA. I switched to that channel and there was the problem. Signal strength was 60ish and the picture was cutting in and out.

I cancelled the recording so I could double check the signal strength for CNN (61) perfect as I had suspected.. Ever since I cancelled the recording no more error messages.

Obviously I'm going to look into why the OTA signal is so low but I also think this is a glitch in the DVR programing.

One wouldn't think I should keep getting bumped off a perfectly good channel because an OTA recording going on in the background is having a problem. Maybe a small warning message of some sort but no reason to blank out the entire screen saying I have lost signal.

The funny part is although the OTA was cutting in and out it was watchable. I only lost a second or two here and there. I think I lost more of my CNN program having to keep pressing the guide/live button on the remote to get it to come back on.

Kevin.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I had the same problem when Dish was having a problem with one of their satellites, but it went away. If you hit Guide and then skip back, you shouldn't miss any of your program. This also proves that it isn't really signal loss.


----------

